# [THEME]Black Android Xtreme by Nitroz



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

*Hello Guys!*









As per my introduction on the off-topic forum, I will be posting my work on RootzWiki due to confusion with XDA banning me. So, without further ado here is Black Android Xtreme.

This theme should technically work on any SGSII ROM, thanks to DoctorCete for his amazing work on the surgeon script.

The theme is set to 182 DPI by default and the dialer is multi-DPI

*Screenshots:*




















































































*Downloads Section*
Black Android Xtreme V1.0 - Download link pulled due to risky code.

*Credits*
DoctorCete - Surgeon Script
Pele - Icons

If you like this theme, click the "Thanks" button. It fulfils my requirements


----------



## bigfdaddy (Dec 19, 2011)

Does this require any theme app or what ever to install or just cwm?

Sent from my fingertips to your eyeballs....

Edit: nm see it for launcher pro...looks good tho


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

This looks good. Has it been tested on Juggernaut 3.7? I have the SGS II from T-Mobile.


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

Edit: I am looking for something with better resolution. My Vibrant with ICS Passion looks a lot better than my SGS II running a modded 2.3.5. I think resolution increase, maybe not even a ton, would help with quality image.


----------

